# HAPPY NEW YEAR !



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*From our house to yours, Becky and I wish you all good health, happiness and a prosperous new year !
*

*Jim and Becky*


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

The same to you an becky, and all the MLS members.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy New Year to you Jim, Becky, and everyone at MLS! 

It's been a fun year, and looking forward to another! 

Keith


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Happy New Year 
to you Jim and all here on the forum from The Goat cave !!! 
Deb and I wish Success, Good luck and happiness to all this next year


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup........... [/b]


























*
* Everybody.... [/b]


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

I wish everyone at MSL a Happy and healthy New Year. 

Mohammed


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's wishing everyone on MLS health, joy, peace, and contentment in the coming year! All the rest is gravy.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR 

To everyone on MLS from THE NEW RIVER & WESTERN RR. 

JJ


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I like to wish everyone a Happy New Year and a blessed one. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Wishing everyone a Happy & Healthy New Year


Chuck & Gerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

_Happy New Year to all of you_

_From all of us_


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks and right back at you Jim, et. al! 

Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Back at you, Jim & Becky ... Hope all is well in the New Year and to our MLS friends.


----------

